# duct tape on cast nets



## chehawknapper

Could someone please explain the use of duct tape on cast nets for me? Where and how is it placed? How does it help? Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## Rodsmith

Duct tape on nets is usually the high quality outdoor type or moisture resistant for obvious reasons, and it is applied around the bottom of the net about 2- 3 inches, give or take, up from the lead line. You have to "sandwich" the net with the tape, or apply tape to both the inside and outside of the net,without getting the braille lines in the tape at all. What this does is, in deeper water the tape will actually spread the net on the way down and the net will in turn be almost fully opened when it hits bottom. A net without the tape will close up more as it falls, and the deeper the water, the less net coverage you will have at bottom. Tape will also help that less than perfect cast open up on the way down too. There really is no reason to tape a bait net, because they are used in shallow water most  of the time, the food net though is often used in up to 20 feet, and sometimes more, depending on the shrimp holds. Hope this helps!


----------



## geaux-fish

3M Performance plus duct tape # 8979.


----------



## Bryannecker

First Georgia Hardware in Darien, Ga has them with the tape already on them....


----------



## wharfrat

lawn chair strapping is the best..but you have to sew it in. used to be a lady in green cove springs, fl. that did it.


----------



## geaux-fish

Yep, Fitec has nets with the tape, only a few dollars more than standard.


----------



## chehawknapper

Thanks everyone! Really appreciated!


----------

